

Ask HN: What are some of your favourite product demos, why? - pclark

I've gotta give a demo in a few days and I'm looking for some inspiring product demos and introductions. [and why they're great]
======
ScottWhigham
Some just posted this morning an "Ask HN"/review my site that someone said had
a great demo. I don't have the link now but it might be worth it to look
through the past 12-14 hours' worth of submissions for it. Good luck!

